# Can regular seed plants wreck my feminized seed plants?



## sharonp (Oct 19, 2020)

I ordered  Auto Lemon Haze Feminized seeds and they sent me free Big Bud regular seeds.  Can you grow them in the same grow room? I planted two of the Big Bud and they came up, but if they can ruin my feminized plants I am not interested in growing them.  This is my first indoor grow and I have grown outdoors years ago a couple times and never had a problem with males.  I guess I got lucky.  Maybe next time I will try other seeds but needed something easy this time. 
​
​


----------



## boo (Oct 19, 2020)

if the males release pollen yes, they can ruin your crop...if not, no...


----------



## sharonp (Oct 19, 2020)

Alright good to know. Thanks! I probably will not take that chance this time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2020)

The Autos will grow under the same light as Photo plants if necessary. Autos grow better with a 20/4 light schedule though. With Photo plants i like to vegg under 24/0,so the Autos will do great during that time but when you flip the Photos to 12/12 it will take 8hrs of light from the Autos that you would use under the 20/4 light schedule. You will get more weed from the Big Bud Photo.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

^^^^^What they said


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 20, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> With Photo plants i like to vegg under 24/0,



Not that this original post is about this, but Hopper, do you then flip to 12/12 or transition into it?   And if you do just flip, is the stretch more than one would expect?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Not that this original post is about this, but Hopper, do you then flip to 12/12 or transition into it?   And if you do just flip, is the stretch more than one would expect?


I was always under the impression that photos need some darkness to say sleep.
Something to do with chlorophyll production , I can not remember right now LOL

OK Good read here @weedhooper is correct.








						Lighting Tricks for Marijuana Plants
					

Most growers give their grow phase marijuana plants 18 hours of light per day, but is 24 hours per day better?




					bigbudsmag.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2020)

Also when i flip i do 12/12 for about 4 or 5 weeks then i change to 10/14. For me i seem to get bigger frostier buds with more dark hours. But to each his own.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 20, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> 12/12 for about 4 or 5 weeks



Do you think that creates more of a stretch?  I have run 24 lights on in veg also, but I transition down.   I'm wondering about the stretch if I didn't.  Also, I definitely will have to try your way and see what more dark does.   I have used 11/13 before but didn't notice a difference.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 20, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> I was always under the impression that photos need some darkness to say sleep.



I thought it had more to do with the roots' processes that happen when the plant isn't photosynthisizing.  Gonna read your article though, thanks!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2020)

Grammy,,24/0 gives you very little stretch in Vegg.Makes the plants bushier as long as your lights aren't to far from the canopy.
Dont know about plants sleeping. Never heard any snoring.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 20, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Grammy,,24/0 gives you very little stretch in Vegg



Right, I've done it.   My question is, you know the first 3 weeks of flowering, the stretch that happens?   That stretch, do you think it's more because of the drastic change from 24 hours of light to a direct 12 hours, versus the way I do it, slowly lowering from 24 down to 22 then down  a half hour increments over a couple weeks time?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2020)

Oh i see what your saying. Never really thought about the stretch during flower. Ill be bach.

Okay read this.








						How to Prepare for the Flowering Stretch | Grow Weed Easy
					

Cannabis plants grow a lot taller right after they start making buds. This is known as the "flowering stretch" and you can use it to your advantage to make longer buds!




					www.growweedeasy.com


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 20, 2020)

Thank you, I do all that and love the control my lights give me.   My hps were too hot to do anything with.   I also train accordingly, just was really curious if you noticed more stretch.  Once I have enough electricity to leave my lights on 24 hours, imma try it with a sudden drop to 12.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2020)

Yes Mam,,no problem.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

​


WeedHopper said:


> Grammy,,24/0 gives you very little stretch in Vegg.Makes the plants bushier as long as your lights aren't to far from the canopy.
> Dont know about plants sleeping. Never heard any snoring.








Yarn | I don't know that​


----------



## sharonp (Oct 20, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> The Autos will grow under the same light as Photo plants if necessary. Autos grow better with a 20/4 light schedule though. With Photo plants i like to vegg under 24/0,so the Autos will do great during that time but when you flip the Photos to 12/12 it will take 8hrs of light from the Autos that you would use under the 20/4 light schedule. You will get more weed from the Big Bud Photo.



The plants are only seedlings now, 5 days since they sprouted.  I have three autos and two big bud. I had them under two 65 watt full spectrum bulbs and yesterday I got the Spider Farm 1000.  I only have that on 70 but it is close to the plants so the stems do not get to leggy.  I haven't hooked it up to the timer yet. I was worried I could kill them so, I have them now 12 hours under the lights. They are getting greener and opening up. I used jiffy pots and have already transplanted them. I put the autos in five gallon cloth pots and the big bud in smaller pots until I figure out what to do with them.  

It is so tempting to try to grow them all because I wanted the Lemon Haze for the sativa and having the indica from the Big Bud would be nice too.  Free seeds are nice but I would have to seperate them and try growing the Big Bud with stronger light bulbs then what I have. I have the Spider Farm 1000 and two of those clip on lights.  They really aren't ideal but they can be put different places at different angles.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2020)

I would grow them all. Especially with the light system you have. Its going to be awhile before you need the 1000.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> I would grow them all. Especially with the light system you have. Its going to be awhile before you need the 1000.


Pretty sure that Spider Farm is 100-150 true watts from wall
covers 2 x2 area

More info
About this item 

 LOWER RUNNING COSTS & HIGHER-QUALITY YIELDS: SF LED Grow Lights utilize the latest in high yielding LEDs technology today-Samsung LM301B diodes, high Energy Efficiency with 2.9 umol/J, delivers powerful light output and uniform canopy penetration to resulting maximum higher yields. Only consumes 100w, running 50% less power than the HPS or other SMD LEDs or Blurple lamps. Veg footprint is 3 x 3 ft, Flowering footprint is 2 x 2 ft.


----------



## sharonp (Oct 20, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Pretty sure that Spider Farm is 100-150 true watts from wall
> covers 2 x2 area
> 
> More info
> ...



This is the most confusing of all that what a light watt says is not true watts.


----------



## sharonp (Oct 20, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> I would grow them all. Especially with the light system you have. Its going to be awhile before you need the 1000.



I am concerned about growing them in the same grow space though, that is why I asked if the regular plants are males can they ruin the autoflowering plants. Plus, now I see they can require different light schedules too. So, eventually I would probably seperate them though.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

sharonp said:


> This is the most confusing of all that what a light watt says is not true watts.


Most of the LED companies do this to make it look better than it is
I never understood either, just a ploy to sell their light


----------



## sharonp (Oct 20, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Most of the LED companies do this to make it look better than it is
> I never understood either, just a ploy to sell their light



Yes, it is perfect for my needs.


----------

